# TRIP TO THE E.R. LEARNED ABOUT BENADRYL AS A SOLUTION OF SORTS



## steeddog (Apr 19, 2012)

Last night, after 3 hours of intermittent cramping (30 seconds between waves of pain) I finally went to the E.R. to rule out appendicits or a blockage. X-rays led to a catscan, which thankfully showed now blockage or appendix problem. In the meantime, I was connected to an i.v. and given Benadryl. Huh? I said. They said, Benadryl has a myriad of uses for them, from of course, allergy reactions, to.....cramping! I was so grateful for the pain to stop. It was like labor with my two children. 
In the meantime, I can't seem to pinpoint a cause for these "flares" of ibs-c. It usually follows some kind of emotional event in my life, though my life is good, I have children far away, etc....but even during or after a happy event like friends visiting, this is when I can usually expect a flare.
I take probiotics, fiber powder, exercise regularly, eat healthy. 
Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Try miralax.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Steeddog--oh yes--i too get those miserable bouts of extremely painful cramping--spasms. it's so bad it sends me to bed with the heating pad and when that doesn't work i finally take librax, an antispasmodic. fortunately this doesn't happen too often. not only is it miserable and debilitating but also i don't like to have to take librax too often because i have slow transit constiaption and one of the side effects of librax is constipation. luckily (i guess--lol) i'm on lots of laxatives for the c so librax doesn't noticeably stop me up.

i've tried but i cannot pinpoint a cause for these attacks--not even emotional events. for me, they just happen...

good luck..


----------

